# Tamron sp 70-300 f/4-5.6 With VC & Autofocus Strange



## donny1963 (Apr 13, 2017)

I got this Tamron sp 70-300 f/4-5.6 With VC & Autofocus, something i notice, that if you focus on lets say a flower right in the center  lets say 200 or 300 mm  using shutter speed 1/160 F8
ISO 100, As you go away from the center the image will seem to go out of focus,  or if they was something just 1 or 2 inches in front of the subject that will be way out of focus.
So this tells me this lens is impossible to get good hyperfocus & wide depth of field, even at apertures at F8 wich is strange not even the 7-200 i have does this..

Just shot around to test this lens and yes in the very center it's sharp..


----------



## jessecrowdenphotography (Oct 11, 2017)

i personally recommend the
*Canon - EF70-300 IS II USM Telephoto Zoom Lens for Canon DSLR Cameras*
I use it all the time for far shots and it takes great pictures.  i havent noticed a focus problem with it at all.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



see more pics at Jesse Crowden Photography


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 11, 2017)

Donny the images you posted are exactly what I would expect to see of a 200-300mm depth of field at around F8.
Hyper focus and wide depth of field at 300mm and F8 just don't make sense. Even at 200mm depending on distance to subject you'll get a narrow depth of field. I think you may need to read up of depth of field calculations.

jessecrowdenphoto, he wasn't talking about the sharpness of the lens but more the depth of field.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 11, 2017)

I used to own this lens and never had any issues with it being soft as long as I nailed the focus point and dof that I wanted.  When I got it I did have to calibrate the lens with my 7100 to get it super sharp.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 11, 2017)

When you focus on something close the depth of field is generally tiny, maybe even just a few millimetres


----------



## jessecrowdenphotography (Oct 11, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Donny the images you posted are exactly what I would expect to see of a 200-300mm depth of field at around F8.
> Hyper focus and wide depth of field at 300mm and F8 just don't make sense. Even at 200mm depending on distance to subject you'll get a narrow depth of field. I think you may need to read up of depth of field calculations.
> 
> jessecrowdenphoto, he wasn't talking about the sharpness of the lens but more the depth of field.


Ah my bad, I must have misread it.  It was near 2 am when i was looking at the forum.  Thank You for letting me know


----------

